# montclaire, nj



## ogre (Jan 5, 2008)

jan 21 benefit 
The Meth Orphans (fucked up angry punx trying to start a revolution via songs about killing cops)
THe Spines(strange indie music)
THe Bad Town Redemption (acoustic folk punk)


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 6, 2008)

you forgot the venue, and the time


----------



## ogre (Jan 7, 2008)

my bad 
meatlocker 8 park ave
they just kinda start when they start generally aroun 8 or 9ish


----------

